# Scale in or Scale out of a position, or both?



## nielsend (30 October 2010)

Curious to know how many of you, that actively day trade and swing trade full time, scale in to your positions as it moves into profit, as opposed to taking the larger position at the start of the trade and then scale out? The majority of books I’ve read on successful traders tend to take the approach of building on a good trade. 
The problem for me is determining when to add to a position, that’s the hard part?


----------



## supermatt (30 October 2010)

no way you can do that on the asx, the commissions will kill you. majority of people who do this are people who trade the us markets or forex as you can get in and out of positions for low costs so it doesnt really matter as much.


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2010)

Have done.
If day trading then you've gotta be quick.
If trading a 3/6/9 min time frame I'll be looking for continuation patterns to hit the buy or sell.The simplest way is to buy the breaking of the next high and trail the previous low.
Quick and effective.
Can post a chart if you like.
Only works well for me in Index futures where the volume is readable.Sell ALL positions on the trailing stop.

If trading stocks Id suggest you need a much longer time frame than daily.


----------

